# Wie Symbol der Festplatte verändern?



## Doubletaker (13. September 2006)

Hallo liebe Community...

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, das mich noch zur Weißglut treibt.
Unter dem Arbeitsplatz hat meine Festplatte C: das Festplatten-
symbol verloren. Ich kriege es gar nicht mehr hin es wiederherzu-
stellen. Habt ihr einen Tipp oder eine Anleitung wie ich es wieder
kriege? Freue mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort!! Danke schon im
vorraus!!


----------



## franz007 (14. September 2006)

Schau mal ob auf C eine autostart.inf liegt. Wenn ja dann öffnen und den Eintrag icon=... löschen oder gleich die ganze Datei löschen.


----------



## Doubletaker (14. September 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber daran lag es leider nicht...


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Die Datei ist die "autorun.inf"!


Wenn du gleich dein eigenes Icon für deine Platte festlegen willst:

Mein Eintrag in der *.inf sieht so aus

[autorun]
icon=Icon\icon.ico

-Habe Ordner auf C:\ angelegt mit dem Namen Icon
-In diesem Ordner liegt eine *.ico Datei mit dem Namen Icon.ico
-Kannst dafür jedes beliebeige Bild nehmen...
-Vorgaben des *.ico Bildes
 BxH , 50x50
 Auflösung, 96 dpi
 Bittiefe , 32

Damit funktioniert es bei mir....nach Neustart und Autostart für LW aktiviert.


Edit: so schauts aus!


----------

